# Got some Hardcore Carnivore Black



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 12, 2021)

All this talk about Hardcore Carnivore Black had to go get some.  Had the day off thanks to the denist, 2 crowns and a filling  so went to Academy.  Needed some more Grub Rub anyway.  Also picked up the Hardcore Carnivore Meatchelada Chili Lime seasoning.  Looking forward to trying!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2021)

It's some delicious stuff. Her HC red rub is money also


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks good, dude. If I’m listening to anyone about a rub, it’s 

 TNJAKE


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 12, 2021)

I agree! Jess came out with some wicked awesome products!!! Love her cooks and products!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 12, 2021)

You won’t be disappointed with the black. I have t tried the others.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 13, 2021)

Maybe it's just me (wouldn't be the 1st time) but somehow rubbing on charcoal dust/bits seems unhealthy???


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 13, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Maybe it's just me (wouldn't be the 1st time) but somehow rubbing on charcoal dust/bits seems unhealthy???


It's food grade activated charcoal made from coconut husks mixed with various other seasoning. Garlic, salt, pepper and others


----------



## zwiller (Jan 13, 2021)

schlotz
  No, not just you.  Seems like a gimmick to me.  That said, activated charcoal has some health benefits and some people supplement with it.  Supposedly helps with detoxing, gas, bad breath type of things.  I have also seen claims it works well on hangovers  

I have been very underwhelmed by the various pro/comp/famous rubs I tried so I am hesitant try more.  Strangely my favorite commercial rub was provided as a free sample.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2021)

I have  only seem guys use the Black rub on stuff they Smoke or Grill. Heres a test i would like to see...Rub some on a Steak or Burger and Pan Sear. If it tastes like it came off the Charcoal Grill, then ill be impressed!...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 13, 2021)

It's not made to impart any charcoal flavor whatsoever. The activated charcoal just helps add a deeper sear color. The other spices in the rub is where the flavor comes from


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2021)

Well I guess I have to give that stuff a try!
Al


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jan 13, 2021)

Haven't tried the Black or Red yet but the Meat chelada and the Camo are a couple we have liked. The camo on the last venison steaks I did had really good flavor and worked well still letting the venison show through.


----------

